# Il tradimento va digerito o vomitato?



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2019)

Io sono a favore del vomitare. Ogni cosa che fa male non vedo perché impegnarsi ad assimilarla.
Chi si è impegnato a digerire, con il senno di poi, pensa di aver fatto bene o il tradimento ha avvelenato o anche si ripropone?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2019)

Io sono x "ognuno faccia quel che il proprio fisico può"

 E.. indipendentemente dal cosa fare nel domani:

"quel che un ammazza, ingrassa"


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono a favore del vomitare. Ogni cosa che fa male non vedo perché impegnarsi ad assimilarla.
> Chi si è impegnato a digerire, con il senno di poi, pensa di aver fatto bene o il tradimento ha avvelenato o anche si ripropone?


Dato che compari il tradimento ad  una sostanza tossica .., conviene che  se ne comparino anche gli effetti .... e quindi dipende dal grado di resistenza di ciascuno all’agente tossico . 
C’e chi deve vomitare per forza e chi invece si fortifica diventando più resistente alla sostanza stessa 
Credo di aver sviluppato una bella resistenza ... anche ad altre sostanze analoghe provenienti da altri soggetti emittenti


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono a favore del vomitare. Ogni cosa che fa male non vedo perché impegnarsi ad assimilarla.
> Chi si è impegnato a digerire, con il senno di poi, pensa di aver fatto bene o il tradimento ha avvelenato o anche si ripropone?


Digerito. Nel senso che anche un boccone amaro contiene ciò che serve per la sopravvivenza.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2019)

Subire un tradimento significa essere consegnati a una morte dolorosa e provare in prima persona le ferite dell'abbandono e la perdita di ogni riferimento abituale.

 Aldo Carotenuto.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono a favore del vomitare. Ogni cosa che fa male non vedo perché impegnarsi ad assimilarla.
> Chi si è impegnato a digerire, con il senno di poi, pensa di aver fatto bene o il tradimento ha avvelenato o anche si ripropone?


Non ci credo a chi dice che puo far bene, ed è un momento di crescita personale e della coppia..è veleno bello e buono. Ma penso anche sia un passaggio inevitabile quasi in una coppia...specialmente di lunghissimo corso.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2019)

Mi è capitato di bere vino fino ad ubriacarmi.
Ho fatto cose strane.
Sono tornato sobrio ed esattamente come prima.
Con in più la coscienza di cosa significa essere in stato di ebbrezza.
Di vomitare non ne ho avuto mai bisogno.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Subire un tradimento significa essere consegnati a una morte dolorosa e provare in prima persona le ferite dell'abbandono e la perdita di ogni riferimento abituale.
> 
> Aldo Carotenuto.


Voce autorevole però non mi convince molto questa frase. 
Una persona tradita, fino al momento della scoperta, non perde alcun riferimento (altrimenti gli verrebbe il sospetto e scoprirebbe il tradimento, e ricordiamo che spesso la scoperta passa per una dimenticanza e una svista del traditore, quindi non c'è nessun sospetto). La "famosa" serata al calcetto o l'appuntamento per giocare a ramino con le amiche non creano sconcerto nella vita del tradito (fino al momento della scoperta).
L'abbandono trovo sia più una paura del traditore, paura da cui si preserva stando attento a non farsi scoprire. 
Praticamente nessun traditore elabora un piano "qualora venisse scoperto", cosa dire, cosa fare, e ho una mezza idea che pur conoscendo l'altro non voglia immaginare quale sarebbe la sua reazione perchè lo spaventa, al punto tale da non volerci pensare. Il traditore va incontro non solo ad un senso di abbandono da parte del coniuge, che fino al giorno prima ignaro di tutto si comportava da coniuge (nel bene e nel male delle sue sfaccettature caratteriali), ma anche di tutte le persone intorno che potrebbero essere messe a corrente dell'accaduto, dai figli, ai genitori, agli amici di famiglia. Il rischio che corre è di non essere più riconosciuto e accettato da un nucleo. La stessa paura che alcuni hanno a fronte di una separazione (la madre che dice _ma cosa fai, lasci tua moglie e i tuoi figli? a 50 anni? ma dove andrai, ma che fine farai_). 
Il tradito a fronte della scoperta fa partire un domino all'indietro nel tempo che va a riscrivere i momenti vissuti e pone dubbi. _Quel giorno di primavera eravamo insieme, era una bella giornata, è possibile lei pensasse ad essere con un'altro? _Può crollare tutto. La scoperta è un evento che può andare a riscrivere i momenti passati. Ma è un evento, mentre il tradimento per il traditore è qualcosa che copre un arco temporale, per il tradito è qualcosa che prende vita dal niente, come un asteroide che ti cade addosso, e da quel momento inizierà il tradimento, che in realtà è passato poichè in linea di massima la relazione con l'amante viene chiusa all'istante.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dato che compari il tradimento ad  una sostanza tossica .., conviene che  se ne comparino anche gli effetti .... e quindi dipende dal grado di resistenza di ciascuno all’agente tossico .
> C’e chi deve vomitare per forza e chi invece si fortifica diventando più resistente alla sostanza stessa
> Credo di aver sviluppato una bella resistenza ... anche ad altre sostanze analoghe provenienti da altri soggetti emittenti


Sono abbastanza della tua idea. Ognuno sa cosa è in grado di digerire. Secondo il mio ex marito sono la persona più buona che abbia mai conosciuto, capace di vedere il meglio in ogni persona. Per questo tendo a non serbare rancore. Ma per le persone per cui lo serbo è a vita. Questo non impedisce alla mia natura comprensiva di capire gli altri e anche ridimensionare. Ma se so di cosa una persona è capace, non avrà mai più la mia fiducia.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Voce autorevole però non mi convince molto questa frase.
> Una persona tradita, fino al momento della scoperta, non perde alcun riferimento (altrimenti gli verrebbe il sospetto e scoprirebbe il tradimento, e ricordiamo che spesso la scoperta passa per una dimenticanza e una svista del traditore, quindi non c'è nessun sospetto). La "famosa" serata al calcetto o l'appuntamento per giocare a ramino con le amiche non creano sconcerto nella vita del tradito (fino al momento della scoperta).
> L'abbandono trovo sia più una paura del traditore, paura da cui si preserva stando attento a non farsi scoprire.
> Praticamente nessun traditore elabora un piano "qualora venisse scoperto", cosa dire, cosa fare, e ho una mezza idea che pur conoscendo l'altro non voglia immaginare quale sarebbe la sua reazione perchè lo spaventa, al punto tale da non volerci pensare. Il traditore va incontro non solo ad un senso di abbandono da parte del coniuge, che fino al giorno prima ignaro di tutto si comportava da coniuge (nel bene e nel male delle sue sfaccettature caratteriali), ma anche di tutte le persone intorno che potrebbero essere messe a corrente dell'accaduto, dai figli, ai genitori, agli amici di famiglia. Il rischio che corre è di non essere più riconosciuto e accettato da un nucleo. La stessa paura che alcuni hanno a fronte di una separazione (la madre che dice _ma cosa fai, lasci tua moglie e i tuoi figli? a 50 anni? ma dove andrai, ma che fine farai_).
> Il tradito a fronte della scoperta fa partire un domino all'indietro nel tempo che va a riscrivere i momenti vissuti e pone dubbi. _Quel giorno di primavera eravamo insieme, era una bella giornata, è possibile lei pensasse ad essere con un'altro? _Può crollare tutto. La scoperta è un evento che può andare a riscrivere i momenti passati. Ma è un evento, mentre il tradimento per il traditore è qualcosa che copre un arco temporale, per il tradito è qualcosa che prende vita dal niente, come un asteroide che ti cade addosso, e da quel momento inizierà il tradimento, che in realtà è passato poichè in linea di massima la relazione con l'amante viene chiusa all'istante.


Ma l abbandono cui fa riferimento non è a carico del traditore ...è il tradito che sperimenta la morte, il distacco, l abbandono dalla madre..dalle certezze.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza della tua idea. Ognuno sa cosa è in grado di digerire. Secondo il mio ex marito sono la persona più buona che abbia mai conosciuto, capace di vedere il meglio in ogni persona. Per questo tendo a non serbare rancore. Ma per le persone per cui lo serbo è a vita. Questo non impedisce alla mia natura comprensiva di capire gli altri e anche ridimensionare. Ma se so di cosa una persona è capace, non avrà mai più la mia fiducia.


Purtroppo mi ci riconosco tantissimo. È vero però in merito alla prima parte..che nessuno di noi ha mai reale sensazione di cosa può o non può sopportare fino a che ci sbatte, per poi rendersi conto che forse può alzare l'asticella o abbassarla. Io non avrei sopportato manco un decimo del subito...eppure sto qua...“Fino a quando non si mette in gioco la propria vita si manca della forza necessaria per trarre dall'ombra il tratto fondamentale di un carattere.”..sempre carotenuto. Oggi sono molto aldo


----------



## Marjanna (21 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma l abbandono cui fa riferimento non è a carico del traditore ...è il tradito che sperimenta la morte, il distacco, l abbandono dalla madre..dalle certezze.


Ok, ti riferisci a quanto io ho descritto come domino. 
Immagino che anche chi "vomita", ossia si separa, si senta abbandonato pur abbandonando. Non era qualcosa che aveva preventivato (di abbandonare quella che credeva essere la sua vita coniugale, che cade con la fiducia che viene portata via).

Però fatico a capire perchè una persona che tiene alla vita di coppia, che poi si trova a sua volta sconvolta dalla reazione del tradito, compia quella che alla fine è una cazzata. Il tutto magari per passare due ore a settimana in un motel. Ne vale la pena mi chiedo?


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però fatico a capire perchè una persona che tiene alla vita di coppia, che poi si trova a sua volta sconvolta dalla reazione del tradito, compia quella che alla fine è una cazzata. Il tutto magari per passare due ore a settimana in un motel. Ne vale la pena mi chiedo?


È come chiedere a chi si tuffa dagli scogli perche lo fa. O chi corre in auto. O fa la tuta alare. O chi fuma un pacchetto al giorno. Nessuno pensa di morire, e ne gode solo. Poi si darà del coglione se finisce su una sedia a rotelle, se deve fare chemio, ecc. Non ci credo a chi dice nei casi tragici ..è morto facendo ciò che gli piaceva! No...non pensava che realmente accadesse, che è diverso. Vai di google e leggi quanti traditori scoperti si mangiano mani, gomiti e braccia. Bisognerebbe imparare ad accontentarsi che alla fine a volere tutto ci si ritrova con niente.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> quanti traditori scoperti si mangiano mani, gomiti e braccia.


Tipo?


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tipo?


Fai semplice ricerca. ''Tradito pentito''...tutti riscoprono il coniuge come migliore al mondo. Lunico che abbiano mai veramente amato, e ''come ho potuto scopare per anni con altri'' ...solo ora capisco. ...e. bla..e bla..


----------



## Vera (21 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono a favore del vomitare. Ogni cosa che fa male non vedo perché impegnarsi ad assimilarla.
> Chi si è impegnato a digerire, con il senno di poi, pensa di aver fatto bene o il tradimento ha avvelenato o anche si ripropone?


L'importante è che esca dal mio corpo. Quindi posso anche digerirlo ma poi lo espello.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo mi ci riconosco tantissimo. È vero però in merito alla prima parte..che nessuno di noi ha mai reale sensazione di cosa può o non può sopportare fino a che ci sbatte, per poi rendersi conto che forse può alzare l'asticella o abbassarla. Io non avrei sopportato manco un decimo del subito...eppure sto qua...“Fino a quando non si mette in gioco la propria vita si manca della forza necessaria per trarre dall'ombra il tratto fondamentale di un carattere.”..sempre carotenuto. Oggi sono molto aldo


Io lo sapevo per esperienze pregresse. Benché il tradimento sia stata la peggiore.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok, ti riferisci a quanto io ho descritto come domino.
> Immagino che anche chi "vomita", ossia si separa, si senta abbandonato pur abbandonando. Non era qualcosa che aveva preventivato (di abbandonare quella che credeva essere la sua vita coniugale, che cade con la fiducia che viene portata via).
> 
> Però fatico a capire perchè una persona che tiene alla vita di coppia, che poi si trova a sua volta sconvolta dalla reazione del tradito, compia quella che alla fine è una cazzata. Il tutto magari per passare due ore a settimana in un motel. Ne vale la pena mi chiedo?


Mio marito disse di no. Ma chi gli crede? Comunque mai si sarebbe aspettato la valigia fuori. Benché scherzano avessi sempre minacciato nel caso di seguire l'esempio di Lorena Bobbit


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Fai semplice ricerca. ''Tradito pentito''...tutti riscoprono il coniuge come migliore al mondo. Lunico che abbiano mai veramente amato, e ''come ho potuto scopare per anni con altri'' ...solo ora capisco. ...e. bla..e bla..


Ma cosa vuoi che capisca una persona che rinnega cose fatte volontariamente e scientemente?

Una sega non capisce, prima del - durante il - e dopo

Tutti sappiamo capire DOPO che quest'anno la coppa dei campioni non la poteva vincere altro che il Liverpool , eccheccazzo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che capisca una persona che rinnega cose fatte volontariamente e scientemente?
> 
> Una sega non capisce, prima del - durante il - e dopo
> 
> Tutti sappiamo capire DOPO che quest'anno la coppa dei campioni non la poteva vincere altro che il Liverpool , eccheccazzo


Quoto


----------



## alberto15 (24 Giugno 2019)

dipende dalle conseguenze:

vomitare se il tradimento e' insanabile

digerire  se il tradimento pur se con i sui se e i suoi ma , ha portato comunque ad una situazione recuperabile.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2019)

Invece io credo che sia necessario un vomito selettivo.
Tu vuoi digerire,ad esempio, cose che io so bene che non digerirei mai. Può essere che tu davvero le consideri cose digeribili, ma il sapere che per altri non lo siano, può rendertele più pesanti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

A distanza di sei mesi... come va la digestione?


----------



## Vera (13 Dicembre 2019)

Sto da Dio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sto da Dio.


Quindi l’espulsione funziona.


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Dicembre 2019)

Le corna sono come i denti del giudizio, fanno male quando crescono ma poi aiutano a mangiare.
Va quindi mangiato, digerito, metabolizzato l'utile, e cacato l'inutile.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

A me li han tolti tutti.


----------

